# itchy after MC?!



## Zarababy1

Since i woke up this morning i am SO itchy! I started to bleed on wed and MC was completed yesterday im not bleeding an awful lot i am cramping on and off and im worn out too hell, but my whole body itches from head to toe! is this something to do with the MC?


----------



## aviolet

The tiredness and cramping is all normal but I've never heard of it causing itchiness all over. if it was just in the lower region i'd suggest the obvious, an infection of some sort. but the whole body seems odd, probably caused by something unrelated.. a quick google search might give you a faster answer.


----------



## Zarababy1

Its maybe something to do with the hospital beds!? Urgh


----------



## croydongirl

After some of my m/c I experienced very itchy va-j-j. My doctor told me it was my lady parts readjusting their ph level and they would get back to normal soon. I had some vagisil satin or something like that which offered temporary relief. FEEL BETTER X


----------



## hollyrose

i have been itchy 'down below' for the last week but was thinking the antibiotics the doctor gave me to prevent infection had given me thrush. also feel like i have a urine infection.
haven't heard of being itchy all over tho. maybe if ur taking antibiotics or others meds it's a side effect of that?


----------



## diverdi

After I had my boys I was itchy all over and came out in 'hives' which can be due to hormonal changes and stress. 
You're not on any antibiotics are you?


----------



## Rachb1987

i have been feelin itchy too all over since since i had my miscarriage last week! its so weird u should say that..i thought it was just in my head!lol


----------



## KateC

No, I got the itchy crotch after childbirth, but no itching after my miscarriage. 

For all of those suffering pH problems and yeast infections, the thing that helped me most to get back to normal was a probiotic pill for vaginal health. Instead of taking them by mouth, I broke one open, and just dabbed the powder on my labia. I did this every day for a week or so. You'd be amazed how much and how fast it helps. It's just recolonizing your good bacteria. 

As for the all-over itching, it sounds terrible! Like PUPPs or something. Could it be hormonal? Dry skin from not enough estrogen or testosterone or something? Just guessing.


----------



## Rachb1987

this is going to sound even weirder and maybe this is in my head but i am particulary itchy where i have tattoos or piercings...my ears, belly button and i have a tattoo on my stomach and lower back. although i have been itchy in other places. could there be any link? or is this purely co-incedental?


----------



## KateC

Rach, I don't know about tattoos, but I developed a nickel allergy in my 20s. 

Maybe the dropping levels of progesterone (which suppress your immune system) are bringing out allergies to the metal and something in the ink? 

I can't wear any jewelry anymore except niobium, which means that I almost never wear any at all, but most women with nickel allergies can wear sterling or "nickel free" stuff. 

How unpleasant, to itch! Do you have any redness or swelling to go with it?


----------



## Rachb1987

no theres no redness or swelling, its not painful or anythin..just more uncomfortable than anything..but its not constant. before all of this, every now and again my tattoos used to raise a bit and itch but i got told that was normal? but that only used to happen every few months or so..but now its been more often since this. its probably just coincendence.

i never get spots either and my face has broke out!! :( not a good look lol


----------



## TTCJAN09

Hi rachb1987

i had MC last nov, ever since i get itching all over my body externally, in my hair, my arms, my legs - this usually happens after ovulation.

can you say it has gone or have you concieved again.

im wondering if i should consult my GP?


----------



## fantastica

I never had this with mcs...but when I was pregnant with my son my body was SO itchy it was almost unbearable, so it could be a hormonal thing? X


----------



## Rachb1987

hey :) yea i itching has gone now, its only seems to last for a couple of weeks after my m/c...im guessing it had something to do with hormones? if you are worried at all hun,just go and visit your gp and get it checked out. it will put your mind at rest :) xxxx


----------

